# How am I able to post pictures?



## JDaddy (Jun 8, 2011)

Would like to post pictures to the forum, however it says I don't have authorization?

Help!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

JDaddy, If memory serves me correctly, you have to have at least 10 posts, before you can post pictures. There is also a post, on how to post your photos, just do a search for that.


----------



## JDaddy (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks! Guess I will work on doing some post.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

No need for the ten posts. Just upload your pics to photo sharing site like Dropbox, join here https://www.dropbox.com/ipad and post the link. Simples. It's worth having anyway.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One problem with posting pictures from other sites is when those pictures get moved or deleted, they go away here as well. That's why we encourage folks to post directly to the forum, later maintenance of your picture site doesn't affect the posts here.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a long discussion of how to post pictures:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595

But to make it short and simple,
When you are writing a post, look above in the icons
section. You will see a paper clip. Click on it. You
will get a screen with a number of BROWZE lines. Click
on the first one. It will take you to YOUR COMPUTER's
pictures folder. Select the first pic you want and click OPEN.
Do the same with as many pics as you want to upload.
When finished, click on UPLOAD, when that is finished
click on red X to remove the screen
again go to the icon section and click on
the paper clip 'arrow'. Select ALL.
That will put all of your pictures in the screen. You may type
before, between and after the pictures.

When you click on submit reply and the post will appear with
pictures automatically displayed.

Don


----------



## JDaddy (Jun 8, 2011)

*post pic*


----------



## JDaddy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hah! It works! Thanks...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you cracked the code!


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

I am still confused. Is there in fact a ten post rule before being able to post pictures. I am not seeing the paper clip.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ogaugenut said:


> I am still confused. Is there in fact a ten post rule before being able to post pictures. I am not seeing the paper clip.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill


Are you clicking edit...then clicking GO ADVANCED?

I just wrote this in another thread, (a copy and paste)
If you are set to the basic editing you won't see the paperclip. (The paper clip is up by the white smile face.)

In your CP, click options, then scroll down, at the bottom you will see The Message Editor Interface box you will see a drop down pick box.

There are 3 editors to choose from.
1/Basic editor, a simple text box 
2/Standard editor, extra formatting controls
3/Enhanced Interface, full WYSIWYG editing

Most computers can handle the fully-fledged WYSIWYG editor option.

What option are you running currently? If it is not the enhanced try changing to that option.

As always anytime someone changes something don't forget to click SAVE CHANGES.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

JDaddy,
I see you're from Michigan. Mind telling us where in Michigan?
Bob


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

I changed browsers and I then saw the paper clip. Something is turned off in IE that is interfering, not sure what.









Anyway it looks like I may have it now. 

Thanks for the help

Bill


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Ogaugenut, The initial post about posting photos didn't take into account different browsers, and I.E. Doesn't show the paper clip. At least you found the solution. Posting photos is rather easy on here and on OGR! But CTT forces you to use a photo sharing site, which quite literally is a pain to use. Have fun, and post away with photos.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're not the first that has had issues with IE here as well as elsewhere. It seems Microsoft is back to their old tricks with incompatibility.


----------



## JDaddy (Jun 8, 2011)

It took me a few tries... but I figured it out! Thanks to help here...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ogaugenut said:


> I changed browsers and I then saw the paper clip. Something is turned off in IE that is interfering, not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now you post a picture of your littlest locomotive? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

JDaddy, Great photo! Is the building custom built or was it a commercially made building, i.e. kit form? It's a neat looking building and adds a lot to your scene.


----------

